# Cokin Filter für SLR - Empfehlenswert?



## keyoshix (16. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

ich bin fleißig auf der Suche nach Filter für meine Pentax MZ-7 mit Tamron Objektiv (62mm) und bin auf das Cokin Filter System gestossen.
Ich würde gern wissen ob dieses Empfehlenswert ist. Da es ja zum aufschieben ist, denke ich das Licht seitlich einströmen könnte?! Sorry, ich hatte noch nie solche gesehen. Aber ich stellte fest, das diese recht günstig sind. 

Könnt ihr mir eine Empfehlung geben, oder eine Alternative? Ich hab mir auch schon die Homepage angeschaut, die in einem Thread hier angegeben wurde.

Und ich möchte auch mehrere Filter verwenden (nicht unbedingt gleichtzeitig) also nicht nur Pol-Filter oder Verlauf. Achja, geht das auch das ich noch meinen POL-Filter (den ich mir noch kaufen will) auch mit dann nutzen kann, also in Kombi oder ist das eh nicht sinnvoll? Wie man merkt bin ich eher Experimentell veranlagt.  

Tom


----------



## Nacron (17. Juni 2004)

Also Cokin ist sehr zu empfehlen da du Cokin Filter auch an allen anderen Objektiven verwenden kannst durch das System mit den Adapterringen. 
Seitlich kann immer Licht einströmen aber normalerweiße ist dein Objektiv so gebaut das es Streulichteinfall verhindert, un da die Cokin Filter sehr na an der Linse sitzen wird der Streulichteinfall nochmals minimiert, also zur frage seitlichen Lichts: NEIN 

Zur Kombinationsmöglichkeit: Ja es ist sogar sinnvoll 
Einige Beispiele:
http://www.deviantart.com/view/6711267/
http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/7316900/

Aber ich würde dir raten einfach einen Cokin Polfilter zu nehmen. Natürlich kannst du auch einen runden schraubfilter nehmen aber  wenn du gleich einen plattenfilter für das cokin system hast kannst du deinen polfilter gleich auf mehreren objektiven benutzen 
Also viel Spaß damit ich will mir auch ein Cokin System kaufen  
kleiner Tip ebay ist nen guter Handelsplatz dafür


----------



## Martin Schaefer (17. Juni 2004)

Hi,

qualitativ sind die Cokin-Filter eher in der Mittelklasse anzusiedeln. Wenn du
höchste Ansprüche bezüglich Qualität hast, dann lege ich dir die beiden folgenden
Links ans Herz. "B&W Schneider-Kreuznach" und "Lee Filter", wovon letztere
leider nicht überall zu bekommen sind, aber die Mühe lohnt SEHR. Die Filter sind
ausgesprochen hervorragend.

http://www.leefilters.com/CP.asp?PageID=119
http://www.schneider-kreuznach.com/pdf_downloads.htm#filter

Preislich liegen die Produkte der o.g. Firmen über dem Cokin-System.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## keyoshix (17. Juni 2004)

Lieben Dank für Eure antworten...

Also qualitativ liege ich mehr im Hobby bereich. Ok, gut sollte es schon aussehen, aber wenn das Preislich stimmt, ist es ok.  Ich bin schon fleissig beim eBay suchen und auch fündig werden und die beiden Links mit den "Beispiel"-Bildern sind echt der Hammer...


Lieben Dank nochmal... 


Tom


----------

